# Line thickness



## soligen (Sep 22, 2010)

I have just tuned my second nib.  Definately writes smoother than my first nib.  However, the line it lays down seems thick - a little thicker than an ultra fine point sharpie. A bit thick for my prefrence.

Is this about right for a medium nib, or did my tuning make it inappropriately wide?

If it's not right, what should I try?

I know I can go to a fine point nib, but I dont have one.  What i really need to know is if it is right as I have no basis to judge my work.


----------



## glycerine (Sep 22, 2010)

The best I can tell from the pic, that looks about how my mediums write, without any tuning.  Granted, I don't have a ton of fountain pens, but comparing to what I do have, I'd say that's about right.  The width will probably also vary a LITTLE depending on the type of paper you are writing on.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 22, 2010)

There are no standards for different manufacturers' nibs.  That's why I advertise the line width along with the traditional Fine/Medium category. Your line looks like you use a heavy hand. Remember that a fountain pen requires a different writing style.  Rather than moving your fingers and hands, your arm should flow and glide ink onto the page. Try that and then measure your line width. For US/European pens, a 0.8mm line width is about a medium and 0.6 is a fine.  Asian line widths should be 0.6mm for medium and 0.4mm for fine.


----------



## soligen (Sep 22, 2010)

Lou,

I got the nib from exotics, judging form your avatar, one of yours??

I wrote some as you say - about a lightly as I could.  I hadn't seen the .8mm number before - thanks a bunch - gives me a known target.

Original measure ( as close as I can) in the original photo is .66mm in nominal looking places where I dont double travel the line.

Measure writing absolutely as lightly as I can is .54mm

So it would appear I'm in the ball park.  Are the heritage nibs us/european or asian?


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 22, 2010)

The Heritance nibs being marketed primarily in the US and Europe as that's where most of the IAP members live, are US/European sizes. If your normal writing is giving you a 0.66mm line, that's between a fine and a medium. That's fairly normal.  And yes, the Heritance nibs you get at Exotics are the same as those I offer.


----------

